# 0190-873212 - Statne recnikojstwo ermittelt weiter



## Telekomunikacja (20 Oktober 2004)

Erinnert sich noch jemand den TeenXXX-/ Qdial11-Dialer? Im alten ds- bzw. cb-Forum finden sich eine Menge Beiträge dazu... 

Ich war im Juli 2003 durch den TeenXXX geschädigt worden und hatte daraufhin eine uns allen wohlbekannte «Dreierfirma» aus Heppenheim wg. §§ 263/ 263a, 269, 303a, 303b StGB und den rosa Riesen wg. § 261 StGB angezeigt.

Nun ist einige Zeit ins Land gegangen, die Anzeigen wg. Zuständigkeitsirritationen durch die Hände von drei StAen gewandert. Nun hat sich die letztlich zuständige StA mit einer Art Zwischenbericht gemeldet:



> Sie haben die Verantwortlichen der Firma GOODLINES AG und der DEUTSCHEN TELEKOM AG wegen Betruges u.a. aus Anlass einer selbsttätigen Verbindung Ihres Personalcomputers mit dem Internet unter Verwendung der Mehrwertdiensterufnummer 0190-873212 bei der angezeigt. Die Ihre Strafanzeige bearbeitende Kriminalstelle hat das Verfahren der Staatsanwaltschaft Stuttgart vorgelegt, die das Verfahren an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Frankfurt (Oder) _[mein zeitweise genutzter Zweitwohnsitz]_ zuständigkeitshalber abgegeben hat. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt (Oder) hat wiederum das Verfahren an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Cottbus als Schwerpunktstaatsanwaltschaft des Landes Brandenburg zur Bekämpfung von Computer- und Datennetzkriminalität abgegeben. Über das auf Ihre Strafanzeige Veranlasste werden Sie zu gegebener Zeit gesondert unterrichtet.









 Schön:
So weit, so belanglos.  






 Schöner:
Es ist noch nicht eingestellt worden, man müht sich offensichtlich immer noch emsig. Oder heißt «das Veranlasste» etwa, dass schon alles vorüber sein sollte?  :gruebel:  






 Am schönsten aber, gewissermaßen absolut «supi-dupi»:
Ich weiß nun — endlich! —, was Staatsanwaltschaft Cottbus auf sorbisch heißt, nämlich — Jo mei! — Statne rěcnikojstwo Chośebuz. :flower:

Da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die diakritischen Zeichen   im posting selbst verschwinden werden, füge ich ein Bildchen des Briefkopfes an...  :holy:


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2004)

Na immerhin, bei dieser StA ist Deine Anzeige schon mal ganz gut aufgehoben. Einer der vier Schwerpunktanwälte wird das Ding schon schaukeln und wenn man sich nicht zu einer Einstellungsverfügung entschließen mag, so weiß man in Cottbus zumindest, an wen man sich in diesen Sachen um Rat bemühen kann. Das ist bundesweit nicht oft der Fall.


----------

